# 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

well... after having my car for 6 years... im gonna stop fixing it up... its sad that the 1.8t motor has been out for so long and yet you can have these japanese cars like the scion tc turbo kits and beat the vw's with upgrades... so in my frustration ive jumped ship and got a car ive always admired... im just frustrated with the crap that is built for our cars and the really high dollar amount we need to spend to get 300+hp... granted its only a 4 cyl motor... but with 6 years to boot and "kits" which require so much modification the cost of the "kit" usually doubles cause of the amount of labor needed to get it to fit. and if you do come in to contact with a kit that fits it sure as hell isnt cheap. i think its just lame that the amount of sales that the gti and jetta and even the audi's made in the last few years hasent spawned more support for the capability of the car... 
anyway... exit this...








enter this...








twin turbo supra... and it beats my fricken vw wich has every bolt on you can get for it... the supra? just an exhaust... and its auto


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (2KGTI-t)*

big discovery....the v6 twin turbo is faster than the 4-cyl with a small turbo & bolt ons...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (stratocaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stratocaster* »_big discovery....the v6 twin turbo is faster than the 4-cyl with a small turbo & bolt ons...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









you fail to see the point. i hate to spend all this money on the vw and it dosent really make a difference. my post is about the things that are avail for the car... they SUCK. the kits fit like crap, and the prices are not getting cheaper. and cars like the tc that are new and not turbo from the factory have kits to surpass the turbo kits avail for the 1.8t. with the exception of the apr kit the rest really dont put up. and for the cost of that apr kit the new car, well we wont even go there. the point is... with all the "potential" out there for the 1.8t... there really isnt anything out there REALLY good. at good to moderate price levels. im just bummed things cant be better for such a good car. 
also the supra isnt a v6. and my post isnt about the supra vs the vw... there arent too many cars that come off the production line that are as fast as the supra or even a bpu supra. we all know that. its just a car that ive always admired.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

How much for that palm tree shipped to 07106?


----------



## StereoGuy (May 1, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (2KGTI-t)*

Its an inline six for the second poster. 
Does make a difference with 1L more displacement and 1 more additional turbo, and 2 more cylinders in the Supra yes. 
Once thing to remember is the japanese have been modding cars for high power a lot longer than the germans. The 1.8T was not really made for extreme power or major speed ie 0-60 and 1/4 mile without putting a few dollars in to make it run that way. Made more for good gas milage, decent torque band for city driving, and good high speed driving along with a decent price and reliability in STOCK form. Germans could care less about 0-60mph and 1/4 mile. They want quick little cars or cars that can be made quick within the germany TüV standards. (much easier to say what i mean than typing it) 
One thing to look at is what did it cost to get into a brand new supra vs. the Golf, Jetta, Audi 1.8T at the time? What does it cost to fix a supra vs. the VW? Sure you can make 800+hp in the supra, but what will that cost?
Want a nice high speed and fast touring car, buy a large german sedans with a big motor (BMW - 530i up, 735i up, MERC - E 500, E55, etc) you get the point. Want great power with a great torque band. Buy a diesel. Bet you the new BMW 535i diesel (285hp) will give the supra a run for its money and get 3x better mpg. Too bad it won't make it stateside for you guys to enjoy. With enough money, any car can be made fast. Hondas etc just happen to be cheaper kit wise (turbos, superchargers) because they have been in the game a lot longer. 1.8T is a fairly new engine. 9 years old vs. Honda b16 and what not that take very well to power and that have been around 15+ years or so.
12V VR6 has a great turbo following that does not cost massive amounts of money. Any cars is going to break once you take it out of stock form and start upgrading. Its just a matter of how much money are you willing to spend when it does break or when it may possibly break.
Another thing is that tuners are going to put out kits for cars they know are going to make them money. 1.8T has a cult following but when it comes right down to it...what kit is going to make a tuner more money, a kit for a honda b18 or a 1.8t. No brainer really. Some college kid can afford a decent honda civic coupe and pick it up for about $4000 throw a turbo kit on for $2200 and get a good power increase. not going to do that with a 1.8T equipped car price for price.
Sorry...Just had to rant about that. its all about supply and demand. just so happens the demand for the 1.8t kits is too small for say HKS or another japanese tuner company to design a kit for the 1.8t vs. the honda crowd. They are going to go where the money is and that is just fact. 
People can flame me for what i just said above but deep down most will agree with what I just said.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (StereoGuy)*

the thing that plays the biggest factor is the VW motronic system. Thats what makes everything cost so damn much, when it comes down to it. Has nothing to really do with the 1.8l or the 20v or what they designed the car for. As the civic is the same principles. It all comes down to engine management. 
I prefer to call it over-engineering in a way, as *I* personally believe it does more harm to the scheme of things than good.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_How much for that palm tree shipped to 07106?

a molded sandwich !


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (fastslc)*








automatic supra with those rimz! you obviously got the better deal...


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (Seanathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_the thing that plays the biggest factor is the VW motronic system. Thats what makes everything cost so damn much, when it comes down to it. Has nothing to really do with the 1.8l or the 20v or what they designed the car for. As the civic is the same principles. It all comes down to engine management. 
*I prefer to call it over-engineering in a way, as *I* personally believe it does more harm to the scheme of things than good.* 

with a proper tune, the ME7 will rival all but the best standalone systems available today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
best=motec.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

2K GTI......
awesome choice my man....... turbo mag did an artice on the best bang for the buck imports, and the supra was number2, only losing out to the talon/eclipse DSMs. the only 2 downsides on getting a supra are the initial investment price (which you alreayd covered) and the price of aftermarket parts for going as big as can be on that car. 
I think you made an awesome move. good luck with it


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

We didn't buy VWs to go fast. They are heavy, unaerodynamic, FWD bricks.
But, we've got style. (and safety... at the end of the day that matters too you know)
And the 1.8T isn't a waste of money at all; hasn't it been rated as one of the top ten engines available (by car & driver or someone) almost every year since it's been out? You're just mad that your brick wasn't built for racing, so you bought a car that cost twice as much new as the dub.


----------



## wheelchaulk (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (2KGTI-t)*

To each there own, you reached your breaking point. I have a friend who has 3 3000 gtvr4's/stealth tt. He has spent enough money to buy a farm on the ocean in Downeast Maine and the results so far 1 built-not running, 1 planter w/blown tcase, and 1 daily driver that sounds like it is going to die.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Good luck with the Supra.
You should have rather done a VRT


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (wheelchaulk)*

They say the grass is always greener on the other side, but in my experience that's only true 'til you get there. Once you're there you can look down and see the Dirt between those pretty blades of twin turbo grass.
The Supras a great car but you are now back at the bottom of the performance ring in your model class. You'll be spending money on that baby sooner than later and there will be VWs that are quicker then you when you try them, its only a matter of time...Good Luck with the new project...


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Don R)*

Hahaha...wait till you actually make that supra FAST!








I love my 1.8T...I've spent less than $4K on the engine and run 12's on street tires. It also cost new almost what the Supra costs used.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

supra is in diff class, so you cant compare. wait till the new one comes out in 07 or 08, whenever it is - i am sure it will cost over 50k. good luck, they are my favorite car, but they are still out of my price range even at 8 or 9 years old and 80k miles.


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*

From your pics...the money you wasted wasnt on the engine alone.


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (JTGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTGTI* »_







automatic supra with those rimz! you obviously got the better deal...









I would rather have a 3-speed automatic supra than a manual.
You need an auto when your pushing 1000 hp, it's the only thing that will keep traction.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (BetterByDesign)*

Nice supra. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (stratocaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stratocaster* »_big discovery....the v6 twin turbo is faster than the 4-cyl with a small turbo & bolt ons...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









The Supra has a Inline-6.
My friend as a sweet red Supra Turbo with a single big turbo on it-- and drives a Beige Toyota minivan also


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (JTGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTGTI* »_







automatic supra with those rimz! you obviously got the better deal...









i still have the vw... its just being used as a daily driver... the supra is my "modding" focus... ive lost interest in the vw as far as "fun" factor. i took my friends audi and another friends gti both modded and i punished them in the supra... the vw still has a purpose... with only 52k miles on the dial and 6 years old... its a good car for going from a to b...


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_Hahaha...wait till you actually make that supra FAST!








I love my 1.8T...I've spent less than $4K on the engine and run 12's on street tires. It also cost new almost what the Supra costs used.









if i told you how much i got my supra for you'd kill yourself








fwiw... the cost of the supra mods isnt that expensive... at moderate hp levels (what im going for, i.e. 7--rwhp, im only investing $6600) take that same amount of hp and the price tag would be close to 500k (think dahlback)... 
ive just lost faith in the "support" and "quality" of the products out there for the 1.8t. the 1.8t tech part is riddled with stories about guys spending hours and hours machining stuff down to get it to even FIT... thats just wrong. and i want deal with it. so far anything ive bought for the supra... fit like a glove. the only real reason i got the supra is because the opportunity presented its self. and i had the funds to get it. if it wasnt the supra i would have got something else to play with. the vw might gain my interest again... but for now... the widebody jti, hawaii's first mkiv jti, the vw that i won first place with... its on the back burner.


----------



## gtiguy915 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (2KGTI-t)*

The supra is hot. I have its opposite in a 94 3000gt vr4 to go with my 90 vr swap as my daily. I almost bought a supra for my mod money but got a deal on the 3kgt
gl with the supra http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roofadoofalus (Jul 2, 2006)

shave your head, paint the car orange, and call yourself Vin


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (roofadoofalus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roofadoofalus* »_shave your head, paint the car orange, and call yourself Vin

is that what people really associate supras with?? fast and furious?
ghey


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

Who cares.
You want a fast car, get a fast car. VW's arn't built so people can waste money trying to make them fast. Their built with many many more important things in mind...


----------



## XXXlowdown (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (SteveMKIIDub)*

1.8t's are garbage. oil sludge, valve cover leaks, timing belts, cheap trubos....i really wish i still had my vr








good luck witht the supra, they are nice cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skippytdi (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (StereoGuy)*

i personally think our german friend stereoguy figured it out. 
MP


----------



## roamerr (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a neighbor that had a supra between his cobra, several DSM, and now a GMC Syclone (yes pickup). The Supra was fast and he did many mods -- over 750hp! His kit Shelby Cobra was also around 600hp with supercharger but would not hook up (scary to ride in -- the kick at 100 mph was incredible). 
He now runs a GMC Syclone (1991 model I believe). The Syclone is only 650hp but will spank the Supra and almost any "non nitrous" daily driver at Rockingham. The 4whl drive is a real help. He can do 9.8 at 135+ in the qtr.... Not bad since this is a "pickup" and is still tagged and daily drivable (mostly -- the suspension is very harsh since he broke many leaf springs).
Anyway -- welcome to the Supra class. You are now playing with the big boys. You need 700 or so hp to be called a "fast" Supra and that takes big cash. You will then be frustrated with lack of traction....
Speed takes money and you just entered the bank...


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (2KGTI-t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2KGTI-t* »_
fwiw... the cost of the supra mods isnt that expensive... at moderate hp levels (what im going for, i.e. 7--rwhp, im only investing $6600) take that same amount of hp and the price tag would be close to 500k (think dahlback)... 


I don't even see how it's possible to make 700whp with just $6,600 reliably. I mean, the Titan motorsports HARDWARE kit alone costs almost $6000 and you'll still need fueling and programing ( I don't know how far stock ECU can get you, maybe you need standalone which adds $1500 more at least ) and will a bone stock tranny handle 700whp comfortably? How about axles? I admit not knowing much about supras but I just remember this article of this guy that had an 800+whp supra and he admitted to spending over $100,000 on it ( including wheels and bodykit ).
I love Supras though, don't get me wrong and as far and racing....I wouldn't trade my 1.8T for one BUT I would have both ( as you do ) and just use the 1.8T as a daily driven 12 second car.


----------



## gasman517 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

what does a 800 hp supra and 500 hp mustang have in common......... they both run 11's in the quarter


----------



## Benzilla (Jul 25, 2006)

At least we got chicken


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (gasman517)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gasman517* »_ what does a 800 hp supra and 500 hp mustang have in common......... they both run 11's in the quarter









now thats funny, i dont care who you are


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_
is that what people really associate supras with?? fast and furious?
ghey

Yet... the same snobs conveniently forget that a MKIII Jetta was in the first FnF.


----------



## StillWishIhadaVR (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXXlowdown* »_i really wish i still had my vr



















_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Yet... the same snobs conveniently forget that a MKIII Jetta was in the first FnF.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benzilla (Jul 25, 2006)

I heard that jetta was a 2.0 auto. anyway, the 1.8t can definitely be bad ass. Im glad I took the vr instead however but thats just my choice and If a supra is what you would rather have 2kgti then so be it, supras are nice and I wouldnt mind having one and there are lots of other bad ass japanese cars as well but I just favor the euro scene more personally, but good luck with the supra.


----------



## FOXXY_GTI (Jul 21, 2006)

LOL...I raced a supra the other day and left them in the dust


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (FOXXY_GTI)*

don't let these haters get you down vin, they don't understand that you live your life a quarter mile at a time.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (stratocaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stratocaster* »_big discovery....the v6 twin turbo is faster than the 4-cyl with a small turbo & bolt ons...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








THATS A SHOCKER!







do's everyone else know this 


_Modified by Jimbow at 4:55 PM 7-31-2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_How much for that palm tree shipped to 07106?

wahahahaha 
Classic








p.s. VR6 Turbo > Inline-6 Turbo


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

if u wanted a faster vw u shouldnt have gotten a 18t....could have built a faster car wit a vr6, also this website isnt all about haveing fast cars...u konw ur v dub looked better than ur supra ever will


----------



## im_a_local (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (2KGTI-t)*

just read the first post,.......... and puked in my mouth.


----------



## got_poke (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (im_a_local)*

Thats why I love my VR, a couple bolt ons and my choice of forced induction







well for the right price


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (got_poke)*

I can understand the arguments for buying a "faster" car if that's your thing. But I personally like the style, comfort, and adequate speed package that VW's and other certain euro cars offer. It feels solid and safe, but I can still out-run 95% of what I encounter on the road on a daily basis.
For my daily driver, I'd take the VW any day. So I'm glad to see you're keeping yours around for just that purpose.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (nachtmusik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nachtmusik* »_I can understand the arguments for buying a "faster" car if that's your thing. But I personally like the style, comfort, and adequate speed package that VW's and other certain euro cars offer. It feels solid and safe, but I can still out-run 95% of what I encounter on the road on a daily basis.
For my daily driver, I'd take the VW any day. So I'm glad to see you're keeping yours around for just that purpose.

Well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This thread is a waste of webspace







....thats just "my" opinion.


----------



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (stratocaster)*

Nice Supra, but lose the ghetto wheels


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (2KGTI-t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2KGTI-t* »_well... after having my car for 6 years... im gonna stop fixing it up... its sad that the 1.8t motor has been out for so long and yet you can have these japanese cars like the scion tc turbo kits and beat the vw's with upgrades... so in my frustration ive jumped ship and got a car ive always admired... im just frustrated with the crap that is built for our cars and the really high dollar amount we need to spend to get 300+hp... granted its only a 4 cyl motor... but with 6 years to boot and "kits" which require so much modification the cost of the "kit" usually doubles cause of the amount of labor needed to get it to fit. and if you do come in to contact with a kit that fits it sure as hell isnt cheap. i think its just lame that the amount of sales that the gti and jetta and even the audi's made in the last few years hasent spawned more support for the capability of the car... 
anyway... exit this...








enter this...








twin turbo supra... and it beats my fricken vw wich has every bolt on you can get for it... the supra? just an exhaust... and its auto









Yes I can see your point of wanting something that has EVERYTHING AND IT MOTHER for boltons! But what looks better?!








*VW>Supra*


----------



## V coffee roll W (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (1.8TRabbit)*

your perspective will change.. ive been frustrated with my dubs because they cost a arm and a leg to mod..i turned to japanese ****.. but came crawling back to my dub, despite the regularly occuring problems... either way youll drive the supra have ur fun and then realize its not about the overall speed its about the ride... volkwagens drive unlike any other car.. theres a familiar feel when ur in a dub the power band everything.. its like home.. and everyone gets homesick after a while...
g/l with the supra
and by the way thats a beautiful jti kill the supra in style points any day


----------



## rawker (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (stratocaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stratocaster* »_big discovery....the v6 twin turbo is faster than the 4-cyl with a small turbo & bolt ons...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









the supra is inline 6 btw
but sweet! supra's are awesome cars their motors are so solid you can run crazy boost on them. so have fun but dont kill yourself. i would if i had a supra.


----------



## B-Road Banger (Aug 7, 2006)

_Quote »_and by the way thats a beautiful jti kill the supra in style points any day

WTF is this? Need for speed?


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_We didn't buy VWs to go fast. They are heavy, unaerodynamic, FWD bricks.
But, we've got style. (and safety... at the end of the day that matters too you know)
And the 1.8T isn't a waste of money at all; hasn't it been rated as one of the top ten engines available (by car & driver or someone) almost every year since it's been out? You're just mad that your brick wasn't built for racing, so you bought a car that cost twice as much new as the dub.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1stgen (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (swa5000)*

MMMMMMMMmmmmmm. see kids thats what happens when the internet gets involved.........where's the soul


----------



## evil_brother1 (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (StillWishIhadaVR)*

Traitor http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (evil_brother1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil_brother1* »_Traitor http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

you say tratior, i say he bought the vw for the wrong reason. he wants to go fast in a straight line. the supra he bought will do that. the vw can be made fast, but the 1.8t is not a 1/4 mile monster that this gentlman wants it to be. he said that he is keeping the jti as his daily driver, wich i assume is pretty much not stock and a lot of fun to drive, and using the supra as a big toy. i say good for you, make that supra mad fast.


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

Good luck with the supra! They are nice cars. I considered getting once, but I put the $$ into my VR.... Picked up a turbo kit and beefed up the tranny! 


_Modified by Brett0712 at 9:53 AM 8-9-2006_


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (2KGTI-t)*

Volkswagen's, in general, are not manufactured for speed. As many else have posted, they are built to be sturdy and safe. 
Still - no point in driving something either that frustrates you, or which you do not get any satisfaction from. Good luck with your new car.


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (StillWishIhadaVR)*

congrats .. you gave it up for a fat chick


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

All I can saw is that we have a 1.8T Audi in our club that pushes 302 at the wheels. He's had it about 3 years and he's done almost all the install work himself (I noted you said the cost of labor -- some argue that true mods are owner-installed). Granted, it's a Quattro. I think the 1.8T is a decent engine, but it's a german car. Show me a german car that doens't cost an arm and a leg and your first unborn child to maintain or upgrade.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_
I don't even see how it's possible to make 700whp with just $6,600 


I agree 100%.........unless prices on stuff have gone way way down. 
A friend of mine in school bought a '97 6spd about two years ago from some guy in CA. It already had a ton done to it, singe turbo'd, turbo back, front mount, MAF delete, all kinds of stuff. All the work on the car was done at SP Engineering (they know their ****). It has way more than $6600 in go fast parts, and it put down 460whp.
While the car is amazing and a blast to drive, it's only good for one thing.........top end or high way blasts.
To set up a supra for awesome 1/4 mile action is gonna take a lot more than you'd think. Even with slicks my friends is retarded to launch and it is a wuss by big power supra standards. Granted the triple disc clutch grabs like the hand of god. The guys that drag their supras have auto trannys that alone probably cost $4000.
Just because there is a ton more support out for the 2JZ doesn't make the 1.8T a waste of money. It just makes having a super fast 1.8T more unique and surprising. Just don't brag about "punishing" some other vw/audis with your mostly stock supra. That's not really amazing unless the vw had some huge mods. That's like saying you beat a Carrera GT in your Veyron. You can't brag about how fast your supra is until you start beating Z06's.
I'd say for the price you paid for the supra I could find a used 1.8T and go APR Stage 3+ and some other goodies and give a lot of surpas out there a run for their money at the track. Or I could probably take that money find an old F-body car, mod that, and run 9's.

However, if I could afford a Single T'd Supra I'd go for it in a heart beat.




_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 5:31 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (2KGTI-t)*

Enjoy the new ride.
I've always wondered why people buy a car and then spend all that money on it. But to each, his/her own!


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (liquid stereo)*

That's a sweet ride. I do wish you the best of luck with that car. After owning something european, when all I used to own before were domestics, I will never go back. 
If you wanted a solid performance car, you should have gone with an Audi S4 bi-turbo or a BMW M3. To me those show more class and style than a Supra and they are solid performance cars just like the Supra. But, that's just my opinion. Good luck with it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

First off... is the 1.8t gti and toyota supra even in the same class of vehicle?
If you wanted speed from the get go, you shouldn't have gotten an over-weight car with low displacement, small turbo engine to begin with. You also wouldn't be relying on bolt ons and overpriced kits either, nor would you be focusing on dropping your car, changing the front end, and sporting those wheels, but let's ignore that point. In fact, with all that money you spent, you could have bored/stroked your engine, lightened up the car as much as possible (by that i mean flywheel, pulleys, and valvetrain as well), gotten a functional suspension setup, and used the rest of the money on a boosted setup that would have gotten you the results you wanted from the beginning.
You could have also skipped a lot of this, gotten a relatively lighter dub (corrado, easily less than half of the price of your car with similar/better performance stock-to-stock and it looks damn nice too; or beetle, rocco, mk1/2, etc, if you're really into the old school thing) for much cheaper and worked on that. Those are the dubs you see competing and beating supras and american muscle on the track. Engine swaps would also be cheaper if you were disappointed with the G60 or VR6.
I mean, ... it's not that I don't like your decision of a supra, it's definitely an upgrade - I just don't find that your complaints have much of a point. I, for one, know that there are at least 3 times as many dub owners as there used to be a year ago in my city... whether that be because of commercials or appeal or what, I don't know, but the community's growing for sure, and that includes mk4 models and earlier.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (StereoGuy)*

I'd like to see the different types of girls your two cars attract...


----------



## chelunick (Feb 24, 2005)

1.8T does suck in many respects .. but that was your "solution" .. buying a WHITE supra.
I got tired of my 1.8T so I'm working on getting my dad's RS6 shipped here .. when it comes.. wanna race me with your hunkajunk?
Ok that was not nice .. but , seriously, would you expect your GTI to match car in a whole different class? Gimme a break. 1.8 four banger vs an inline 6, one's a brick and the other is a full fledged sports car. And .. if you can do 700 for $6600 .. good for you, but you should not rev it over 3000.


----------



## grayfox3478 (Apr 17, 2006)

You guys can't even drive the car 100% at 180 HP what do you need more then 250 for. You want speed on 4 wheels, go get a shifter cart. Learn to enjoy and drive your car the way its ment to be, not with $8,000 of crap bolted on to it


----------



## v555ryan (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (grayfox3478)*

I had a similar "revelation" shortly after I began modding my 1.8T jetta. It just hit me one day that no matter how much I spend, this will always be a jetta and an economy car at heart, though it's more fun to drive than most.
With the amount of money I planned on spending on wheels and engine modifications I realized I could own several cars (or the smarter decision of putting it towards payments). 
I managed to pick up a Westfalia vanagon and a 68 beetle vert for fairly cheap, and I've had more fun messing around in those busted things than I ever did putting a CAI in my jetta.
My point is, if I even have one, just do what makes you happy.


----------



## projekt28rsgtiASP (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (2KGTI-t)*

dude stop wastind your time and mony with bolt ons, the 1.8 motor can put out good numbers if you got the money and a good shop to do the work also remember the car isnt the lightest thing around.


----------



## vwwatercooled (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (projekt28rsgtiASP)*

haha with 6600 in the dub it would beat that supra all day....for one its liter, an second you will have tranny problems all day unless you get a new on for that supra at 700 hp.an auto race spec trannys done come cheap any car you look at Japanese or german
supra over a vw


----------



## v555ryan (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (vwwatercooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwwatercooled* »_haha with 6600 in the dub it would beat that supra all day....for one its liter, an second you will have tranny problems all day unless you get a new on for that supra at 700 hp.an auto race spec trannys done come cheap any car you look at Japanese or german
supra over a vw









A new transmission for a supra is outrageously expensive but $6600 into the VW is not? VW's are great and I love them, but they're not sports cars, which the supra is.

your reasoning


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (v555ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v555ryan* »_
A new transmission for a supra is outrageously expensive but $6600 into the VW is not? VW's are great and I love them, but they're not sports cars, which the supra is.

your reasoning









Actually, isn't the Corrado considered a sports car? What about the .:32? It's pretty much like an Audi TT with a GTI body on it. I'm sure that could also be considered a sports car.


----------



## v555ryan (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (abernfitch82)*

I don't know if I would consider the Corrado or R32 all out sports cars, though they are certainly more sporty than a regulare mkiv. Not that it should matter though, because I've had just as much fun, if not more, driving a 68 beetle convertable as I've had in a '99 bentley azure.
But to clarify, I was only refering to mkiv 1.8T's, sorry about that.


----------



## gtibabi (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (2KGTI-t)*

If you bought it to race why buy a VW?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

nice upgrade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

when the corrado came out, it was lauded by every magazine and automotive writer as the best handling/performance front wheel drive car at the time, i'd say that quailifes it as VW's closest attempt at a sports car. remember the last corrado came out more than 10 years ago.


----------



## CrazyClutchVR6 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_How much for that palm tree shipped to 07106?

hahaha

the thing is ur car may be slower, but its still way cooler than the supra IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
plus, a big turbo, and you can say peace to that supra with the right stuff


----------



## robc1979 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (2KGTI-t)*

I guess I can get over you going to the Dark Side. At least it wasnt a civic or integra (they get so angry when they get smoked by a VW, and I love pissing them off). I am a huge fan of the Supra, enjoy it!!








Are you parting out the VW at all since its just a daily driver?? I know someone that could use a front mount for their 1.8T.


----------



## project15 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t waste of money... "my" opinion (robc1979)*

Nice supra! Lose the rims, but otherwise, good choice. I hope it's not as much of a headache as my DSM's were.


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_when the corrado came out, it was lauded by every magazine and automotive writer as the best handling/performance front wheel drive car at the time, i'd say that quailifes it as VW's closest attempt at a sports car. remember the last corrado came out more than 10 years ago.

Keep in mind, the corrado still has a very nice ride, and it's pretty quick as well; Probably one of the few 150+hp, light cars you can pick up for an average of $4000, (which won't last long, I assume. The car's getting more rare each day) leaving lots and lots of room for mods compared to mk4s..


----------

